# Welches Fett für Sattelstütze



## S.D. (25. Juni 2006)

Seit kurzem muss ich an meinem Bike beim Be- bzw. Entlasten des Sattels gelegentlich ein leises "Knacksen" vernehmen, was ich die ganze Zeit auf den miserablen Fizik-Nesene-Sattel geschoben hatte. 
Offensichtlich kommt es jedoch wohl eher von der Sattelstütze.
Mit welchem Fett sollte man die Sattelstütze einschmieren?

Gruss


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Juni 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe ordinäres Schmierfett um die Stütze getan, da ich genau das gleiche Problem mit meinem Nisene hatte.
Seitdem, kein knarzen und quietschen mehr aus Richtung Sattelstütze bzw. Sattel ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (25. Juni 2006)

da kannste prinzipiell alles drantun was schmiert...

am besten mal alle zerlegbaren teile der stütze zerlegen und säubern, dann überall ganz dünn (!) fett dran. dann knarzt nix mehr! Das ganze dann so 1mal jährlich wiederholen... zwischen rahmen und stütze auch öfters...

ich verwende dafür z.B. das Prep-M von Manitou, das hab ich eh da liegen...

Gruß
chris


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2006)

hmm also meine sattelstütze muß ich mindestens alle zwei wochen gut fetten, im moment bei dem viele nstaub noch häufiger. sonst geht da gar nix und es knarzt wie sau. nehme immer diese weisse montagepaste.


----------



## Mongoele (26. Juni 2006)

hab nen billiges kugellagerfett ausm baumarkt. schmiert und passt.


----------



## jam123 (26. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich aber meine Sattelschütze fette, dann "sinkt" die Stütze während der fahrt ein (bin so 100kg schwer ...). Ich hab' die Klemme total feste zugedrück. Jemand ne Ahnung wie man das hinbekommt ?


----------



## GlanDas (26. Juni 2006)

hab auf meine jetzt Vaseline drauf


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2006)

ich benutze mehrzweckfett von shell.


----------



## steffenK (27. Juni 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber meine Sattelschütze fette, dann "sinkt" die Stütze während der fahrt ein (bin so 100kg schwer ...). Ich hab' die Klemme total feste zugedrück. Jemand ne Ahnung wie man das hinbekommt ?



Wenn du deinen Sattelspanner wirklich schon ordentlich zugedrückt hast, kann es eigentlich nur noch sein, dass deine Sattelstütze für den Rahmen zu klein ist. Bei Sattelstützen muss man sehr genau messen, da kommt es auf 1/10 mm an!  

Wenn man z.B. 30,1 mm misst und ein Hersteller bietet 30,0mm an, darf man nicht denken: "Ja ok, wird wohl die 30,0mm Stütze sein, hab mich vermessen."
Das war dann tatsächlich die 30,1mm- Stütze (wenn man sich nicht doch vermessen hat). Je nach Hersteller werden nur bestimmte Durchmesser angeboten und man muss per Hülsen an seinen Rahmendurchmesser angleichen (wovon ich persönlich nichts halte...).

Zum Thema: Ich nehme das Teflonfett von Finish- Line. Geht super!


----------



## downhillschrott (27. Juni 2006)

Ja es kommt auf 0,1mm an, aber:

1. Es gibt keine ungeraden Stützen, also zB. 30,1mm kannst du vergessen.

2. Kenn´ ich nur sehr wenige Leute die mit handelsüblichen Schublehren (Meßschieber) einen Innendurchmesser auf 0,1mm genau messen können. Weiters ist bei vielen Rahmen das Rohr im Meßbereich nicht rund. Bessere Meßmethode: Den Außendurchmesser (unterhalb des Oberrohres) und die Wandstärke messen (am besten beides an mehreren Stellen) und dann 2x Wandstärke vom Außendurchmesser abziehen. Ist etwas genauer.

Folge: Richtigen Durchmesser probieren. Am besten ist es einmal ungefähr zu messen, und dann diverse Stützen zu probieren.

Zum Fett: Egal, alles was schmiert. Je natürlicher das Fett wird (Rapsölbasis) desto häufiger muß man das Fett wechseln. Also bei 100% biologisch abbaubren Fetten 2x im Jahr ansonsten verklebt das.

Zum Knarzen: Häufig kommt das Knarzen auch von der Klemmung des Sattels in der Stütze. Vielleicht passen die Streben nicht genau in die Ausnehmungen oder die Klemmung ist stark verspannt oder schief montiert, oder... usw.


----------



## Cunelli (27. Juni 2006)

Ich hab über die Stützenklemmung ein Stück Schlauch gezogen, seither knackts nimmer und eine Fettpackung hält sehr viel länger als vorher! Da musste ich auch alle paar wochen nachschmieren, da Dreckbrühe in den Rahmen gelaufen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (27. Juni 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber meine Sattelschütze fette, dann "sinkt" die Stütze während der fahrt ein (bin so 100kg schwer ...). Ich hab' die Klemme total feste zugedrück. Jemand ne Ahnung wie man das hinbekommt ?




Es gibt eine Montagepaste für carbonrahmen. mir fällt der name nicht ein. zum einen knackst nix und die haltekräfte steigen bei deutlich weniger anzugsdrehmoment. Ich glaub dynamics heisst dir. werd mal nachsehen...


----------



## Cunelli (27. Juni 2006)

Ja, von Dynamic gibts sowas, z.B. bei Bike-components. Es gibt aber auch von anderen Herstellern sog. Montagepaste, unter anderem auch von Shimano.


----------



## steffenK (28. Juni 2006)

downhillschrott schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> 1. Es gibt keine ungeraden Stützen, also zB. 30,1mm kannst du vergessen.
> 
> 2. Kenn´ ich nur sehr wenige Leute die mit handelsüblichen Schublehren (Meßschieber) einen Innendurchmesser auf 0,1mm genau messen können.



War ja nur ein Beispiel. Also nehmen wir eben 30,2mm an, da kommt's dann auf 0,2mm an...  

Wer mit einer normalen Schieblehre nicht messen kann, der soll sich eben ne digitale holen. Oder mal seinen Grips bemühen, dann würde man sogar noch was dazulernen...


----------



## geibrasch (29. Juni 2006)

Eine digitale Schieblehre macht die Messung definitiv nicht genauer!!! - Ich wüßte mal gerne, warum sich diese fälschliche Meinung so hartnäckig hält, das ist schlicht falsch.

Einziger Vorteil: Jemand der die Uhr nicht lesen kann, der hübsch auf die Anzeige starren. Mehr aber auch nicht!

Gruß


----------



## Yetis (29. Juni 2006)

Das kommt wohl auf die (digitale oder nicht) Schieblehre an. Natürlich messen richtige Schieblehren auf 0,01mm genau.


----------



## bighit_fsr (30. Juni 2006)

downhillschrott schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 1. Es gibt keine ungeraden Stützen, also zB. 30,1mm kannst du vergessen.
> 
> ...



Specialized: 30,9  (!?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b12k3 (30. Juni 2006)

moin moin, die mir bekannten Messschieber messen auf 0,05mm genau, mit außnahme der Digitalen die auf 0,01mm. Ist natürlich klar das wenn man den Messschieber bei der Messung zu stark zusammen drückt ein anderer Wert heraus kommt. Zum Thema Sattelstützenmaß per Rahmeninnendurchmesser bestimmen, da machts sich am besten ein paar Stützen probe zu stecken, ist nur leider nicht immer möglich *hm*.


----------



## Hupert (30. Juni 2006)

Yetis schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt wohl auf die (digitale oder nicht) Schieblehre an. Natürlich messen richtige Schieblehren auf 0,01mm genau.



Es heißt MESSSCHIEBER!!!


----------



## ueberschall (1. Juli 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber meine Sattelschütze fette, dann "sinkt" die Stütze während der fahrt ein (bin so 100kg schwer ...). Ich hab' die Klemme total feste zugedrück. Jemand ne Ahnung wie man das hinbekommt ?



Das kenn ich, obwohl ich keine 100kg wiege. Versuchs mal mir Kytech Wachsschmiermittel. Fett sauber abwischen und dann ganz dünn auftragen und vor dem Wiedereinbau der Sattelstütze etwas trocknen lassen. Bei mir funktioniert das gut. Hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass nicht der ganze Dreck dran pappen bleibt.


----------



## gylgamesh (4. September 2009)

Mein Bike, gekauft am 23. Juli, hat von der Montage ein eigenartiges Fett: es ist silber-grau und jedes mal wenn ich die Stütze heraus nehme riecht es als hätte ich ein Erdgasleck im Haus.

Weil ich den LL 400 Bügelschloss vom Trelock verwende, habe ich mal den ganzen Fett von der Stütze abgewischt als ich nach eine Regenfahrt den Sattel und die Stütze ganz zerlegt und gesäubert habe. Es befindet sich noch Fett drinnen, aber ich hoffe mit der Zeit es ganz los zu werden und mein Castrol BIOTEC Hochleistungs-Mehrzweckfett (biologisch abbaubar auf Rapsölbasis) vom BauHaus rein zu geben.

# # #

Mir ist aufgefallen dass auch nach nur eine kurze Fahrt im Regen oder auf nasser Fahrbahn, Wasser innerhalb des Rahmenrohr wo die Stütze eingeführt wird, reinkommt.

Deswegen habe ich mir angewöhnt, nach jeder Nassfahrt die Stütze raus zu nehmen, zu reinigen und eventuell einfetten und so lange es geht, zumindest aber bis zur nächste Fahrt, den Rahmenrohr trocknen zu lassen.


----------



## cobra-cobra (4. September 2009)

am besten eine Carbonstütze z.B. Syntace nehmen, kein Fett und nachher keine Geräusche!!

Viele Grüsse

Axel


----------



## gylgamesh (4. September 2009)

Und auch kein Geld mehr für etwas wirklich sinnvolles...


----------



## RetroRider (5. September 2009)

Beim Regenbike (Alu), an dem ich keine Sitzhöhenverstellung brauche, hab ich auch alle Tips inkl. verschiedener Stützen/Klemmen durchprobiert, aber Nichts hat das Knarzen dauerhaft beseitigt. Dann hab ich im Oktober letzten Jahres mal die Stütze mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung eingeschmiert, eingebaut, und die Klemmstelle (Schraubklemme ohne Spannhebel) mit einem Stück Schlauch versiegelt. Seitdem ist endlich Ruhe. 
Aber ob ich die Stütze wieder rausbekomme ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## softcake (5. September 2009)

Hatte bis vor kurzem auch ständig Probleme mit einer knackenden Sattelstütze. Fetten und Dynamics Montagepaste halfen nicht. Nach spätestens einer Woche war das Knacken wieder da.

Im Augenblick verwende ich eine blaue Montagepaste. Hersteller und Typ leider unbekannt. Das Zeug ist zäh wie alter Honig. Bislang (ca. 2 Wochen) herrscht absolute Stille im Rahmen!

Kennt zufällig jemand diese Paste? Hatte nur noch einen Rest hier in einem Becher ohne Aufdruck.

Alternativ vielleicht Alupaste probieren? Denke, je zäher desto besser.

softcake


----------



## gylgamesh (6. September 2009)

Wegen des Schlitzes ist das Eindringen vom Wasser, Staub und Schmutz zwischen Sattelstütze und Rahmenrohr leider unvermeidbar.

Nach meiner letzte Regenfahrt habe ich sogar beim linken Pedal ein leichtes Knackgeräusch im Innenlager beim Belasten gehört.

Weil meine Sattelstütze bei raus und rein geben ohne Schmierung bereits ein tiefer Kratzer bekommen hatte, habe ich sie mit mein *CASTROL Fett* :





jetzt eingeschmiert, aber vielleicht ist es besser wenn ich im Zukunft die *Shimano ANTI-SEIZE MONTAGEPASTE* :





dafür verwende? Was meint ihr?


----------



## ToniTaste (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstamal 

@softcake

Suche auch schon lange nach diesem blauen "honigartigen" Fett. Mir geht´s genauso. Habe auch noch einen letzten Rest davon und es ist bei mir das einzige was wirklich das Knacken unterdrückt.

Habe auch schon sämtliche andere Sachen, u.A. auch Shimano Antisize probiert. Allerdings ist damit maximal eine Ausfahrt Ruhe und dann knackt es wieder.

Wenn jemand den Namen des blauen Fetts kennt - wäre echt genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (4. Oktober 2009)

jam123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber meine Sattelschütze fette, dann "sinkt" die Stütze während der fahrt ein (bin so 100kg schwer ...). Ich hab' die Klemme total feste zugedrück. Jemand ne Ahnung wie man das hinbekommt ?



Wiege auch fast 100kg. Hatte das gleiche Problem. Nehme seitdem Dynamics Montagepaste. Seitdem rutscht nichts mehr . Das alte Fett habe ich vorher raus und mit Bremsenreiniger sauber gemacht. Selten (!) wirklich sehr selten knarzt es leicht, aber das stört nicht. Nach ein paar Kilometern ist es wieder weg.


----------



## gylgamesh (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Rad ist relativ neu oder ich habe einfach Glück gehabt mit den Komponenten, aber während fast 1200 km Fahrt bis jetzt hat es noch nie geknackt.

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich auf Shimano Antisize umsteige oder beim Castrol Fett dabei bleibe.

Es heißt ja "never change a winning team", also wenn es so nicht knackt und die Stütze im Sitzrohr problemlos rein und raus rutscht, dann passt ja alles.

Wegen maximales Festschrauben der Stütze, die Grenze ist erreicht wenn sich der Sitzrohrschlitz oben schließt und das ist beim mir der Fall wenn ich die Mutter zuerst mit der Hand festziehe und dann erst den Spannhebel zumache. Darüber hinaus hilft nur ein größeres Durchmesser.


----------



## Laurids (4. Oktober 2009)

habe seit jahren die besten Erfahrungen mit Finish Lines White Grease gemacht. Ich mache da immer eine ordentliche packung auf die stütze, schiebe sie in position und den rest wische ich ab. Selbst nach 2-3 Jahren ist das Fett noch in position und i.o.


----------



## Laurids (4. Oktober 2009)

gylgamesh schrieb:


> Wegen maximales Festschrauben der Stütze, die Grenze ist erreicht wenn sich der Sitzrohrschlitz oben schließt



wow das hab ich noch nie geschafft oder gesehen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2009)

Was? ich denke das es nicht stimmt, denn dann wäre (zumidest bei meinem Cube)  ein Spalt von ca 3 mm zu überwinden! Bevor sich das so verbiegt wird eher der Rahmen an der Stelle einreißen oder wellen schlagen aber wer weiss...Foto wäre interessant

An die Fettfrager:

Könnte es dieses hier sein?

http://www.kenteurope.com/de/datasheets/34946.pdf


----------



## ToniTaste (5. Oktober 2009)

Hello Jetpilot!

Der Produktbeschreibung nach könnte es passen. Werde es evtl. mal bestellen und dann Bescheid geben ob´s ein Treffer war 

Vielen Dank für die Info !!!


----------



## Bulletprooft (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35284

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20645

Ultra low friction grease formulated for high-end components 

kind regards
Bulletprooft


----------



## gylgamesh (15. Dezember 2009)

Laurids schrieb:


> wow das hab ich noch nie geschafft oder gesehen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Mit ein Schnellspanner der einen zu großen Durchmesser hat kann man das schon schaffen. Die Berührung erfolgt nur an den einen äußersten Punkt und nicht auf die ganze Fläche.

Um ein Diebstahl meines Sattels vorzubeugen bin ich auf eine *HOPE 34,6 mm Inbus Sattelklemme:*





umgestiegen und die bliebt 2 mm offen auch wenn ich sie mit äußerste Kraft festschraube. Daraus nehme ich an dass die XLC Originalsattelklemme nicht ideal dimensioniert war.


----------

